# Wowing Colors



## TxHomeowner (Oct 31, 2016)

We converted a large, long bedroom into a home gym.  As you can see from the wall color we hope the colors to be eye catching and energetic.   Here is a photo of the audio equipment and table.  There are four items that can be repainted.  Those are the speaker cabinets, table and a unseen large cd cabinet.  

Please share your color ideas.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 31, 2016)

How about some inspirational P90X audio, along with the photo:banana:


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 31, 2016)

Depends on what you're going to use the gym room for.


http://www.livestrong.com/article/405282-the-best-colors-to-paint-an-exercise-room/


----------



## TxHomeowner (Oct 31, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> Depends on what you're going to use the gym room for.
> 
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/405282-the-best-colors-to-paint-an-exercise-room/



Nordic Track Tread Mill, Recumbent Bike,  stretching bands.  The article is perfect.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

So you dedicate a room, buy all this equipment and you need a colour to motivate you. 
I know a few people that belong to a co-ed gym and they are not looking at the colour of the walls.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Nov 1, 2016)

Based on the recommended article the accessories will be a shade of orange.

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 1, 2016)

So that's why I feel the energy when I watch movies.:rofl:
https://priceonomics.com/why-every-movie-looks-sort-of-orange-and-blue/


----------

